# besoin d'aide pour scanner et G4



## francois.jonquet (9 Janvier 2012)

bonjour à tous 
j'ai besoin afin de refaire marcher mon scanner eversmart d'une personne pas avare de son temps pour m'aider soit au tel (bien sur c'est moi qui appelle) soit sur place j'habite bordeaux
pour résumer:
j'ai acquis il y a 1 an un scanner eversmart avec son g4 et tous les drivers + soft déja installés (bien sur j'ai les cd originaux) soit un système tout opérationnel
jusqu'il y a 3 mois tout allait bien mais le G4 a fini par rendre l'âme
je pars donc en quète d'un nouveau G4 reintalle les drivers + soft (le scanner fonctionne en scsi avec une carte adaptec) et la problème le G4 ne "voit" pas le scanner
j'ai essayé de changer de carte adaptec, de cable scsi, de racheter un nouveau G4 cela ne marche toujours pas
je précise que je ne suis pas un habité de l'univers mac
en fait j'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui pourrait me guider pas à pas pour:
réinitialiser (remettre à zéro) un disc dur
réinstaller mac os 9 (j'ai un 9.2 sur cd) mais peut être qu'il faudrait une version antérieur type 9.0 ou 9.1 (ou les trouver?)
installer la carte adaptec (si j'ai bien compris les infos sur le site adaptec le driver de la carte est inclus dans celle ci)
je précise aussi que le scanner fonctionne (tous les voyant sont vert et il fait sa routine d'initialisation au démarrage)
merci d'avance
francois
francois.jonquet(at)freesbee.fr


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2012)

francois.jonquet a dit:


> si j'ai bien compris les infos sur le site adaptec le driver de la carte est inclus dans celle ci



Là, je crains que tu n'aies mal compris. Non, le driver n'est pas dans la carte, sous OS X, il était intégré dans Mac OS jusqu'à Tiger, à partir de Leopard, il a fallu le réinstaller (heureusement, il a du être bien programmé, parce que bien que datant de l'époque de Jaguar, il fonctionne toujours sous Leopard), mais sous OS 9, je ne sais pas s'il était fourni avec Mac OS.

En tout état de cause, j'ai réussi à le télécharger depuis cette page.


----------



## francois.jonquet (9 Janvier 2012)

effectivement pour la 2906 j'ai téléchargé les drivers
mais pas eu de résultats
comment fait on pour formater un disque dur (effacer toutes les données préexistantes, ainsi que les extensions) et réinstaller mac os 9


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2012)

Tu mets ton Cd dans le lecteur, tu redémarre et appuie et reste appuyé sur la touche "c" dès le "boing".
Ensuite tu ouvre licône du Cd et tu double-clic sur l'installeur de MacOs.
Une des options est d'effacer le disque, ce que tu fais et après tu ré-installe


----------

